# Homemade DIY cheese press



## duckidaho

For less than $20 I made this cheese press. Works just fine and dandy.

http://novitiatehomesteader.blogspot.com/2009/11/homemade-cheese-press.html


----------



## suzyhomemaker09

The only flaw I see in this design is not being able to calculate how much pressure you're putting on your cheese. And yes that will make a huge difference...most of the DIY presses I've seen ( and I have / use one as well )...let the top board freely float on the dowels and use a weight to add pressure so you'll know exactly how much you're using.


----------



## gone-a-milkin

Good job on your first cheese press.  

I have made a few different ones over time. I finally settled on a design that is very square, where there are 4 posts and another square board on top w/4 holes .I found it to be more stable esp. with heavier weights.

To solve the problem Suzy mentioned, I use the weights from my teenagers bench press.  I had toyed with the idea of using a torque wrench, to get the pressure right. Never tried it though. 

Another thing to consider,if your boards are pine, it might be nice to use a circle of that plastic mesh (for needlepoint) underneath your cheese, to keep it off the wood. It is suprising how much flavor the curds can absorb in 24 hours on the press. (BTDT)

One more thing I ended up doing, was cut some grooves in the bottom board, in a * pattern. It really helped to drain the whey...away. 

Congrats on your first cheddar! It looks so pretty in its wax. Dont forget to flip the wheel every day or 2. 

Happy cheesemaking. 
~Wendy


----------



## duckidaho

That's great advice. I've heard of the bench press weights before, just hadn't thought about how to make it happen. I guess I need a bigger square board. Just didn't feel like buying an 8x1x12. I'm guessing they're expensive. But we are really enjoying the cheesemaking. 

I had another question, I've currently got my cheese in an unheated room. It fluctuates between 40 and 55 night and day. Is the fluctuation going to be a problem? I have a root cellar I'm going to put it in that stays constant, but I have to find a mouse proof container with air circulation first.


----------



## gone-a-milkin

Well, the fluctuation is not the greatest thing. The cheese will age a little faster if it doesn't get colder than 55*. My first cheese cave was an ice chest, with little wire shelves in it. No real "airflow", but I opened it everyday. It worked fine, really. 

Now I have a bigger wooden box with wooden shelves and window screen wire on the sides. It works pretty much the same, except holds more.  My basement stays about 50-60 fall thru spring, but can hit 70* in the summer. My cheese comes up into the fridge during the summer, and I dont start making hard wheels again til around sept. 

Do you have a cow? goat? just curious.  Are you writing down everything you do in these recipes? Once you have several red wheels in the cave together, it is hard to tell them apart. Be sure to mark them, even just 1,2,3, or something.


----------



## duckidaho

We hope to get goats in the spring. Still negotiating with DW. Buying milk at the store. Unfortunately, Idaho makes it almost impossible to obtain farm milk...at least for sale. Might be able to barter or trade.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO




----------



## duckidaho

cool cheese press. I think I'll build one like that too.


----------



## PamB

thanks for posting, hope you don't mind that I copied your pictures. I have the mold, just needed a press and this looks simple enough that I could make it, but will ask hubby to help. Pam


----------



## Homesteader at Heart

Nice looking press, Alice. Are those sink cutouts?

By the way, great quote at the bottom of your post.


----------



## francismilker

Alice In TX/MO said:


>


Alice, 
Silly question: How do you get the cheese out of that PVC pipe once it's drained? 

Also, do you have several holes drilled in it or just one? I can't see the pic that well. 

Great innovative idea for do-it-yourself. I'm still trying to muster up the courage to make hard cheeses.


----------



## PamB

I would think you have cheesecloth in the pvc pipe. Pam


----------

